

Free 1-day pass for Intel Developer Forum - wojtczyk

The Intel Developer Forum will be next week, September 10-12 at Moscone West in San Francisco. You can get a free 1-day pass with the promo code
CDYRTC1
You can register here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;secure.idfregistration.com&#x2F;IDF2013&#x2F;<p>More info about IDF2013: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-ssl.intel.com&#x2F;content&#x2F;www&#x2F;us&#x2F;en&#x2F;intel-developer-forum-idf&#x2F;san-francisco&#x2F;2013&#x2F;idf-2013-san-francisco.html?<p>While supplies last.<p>Disclaimer: I do not work for Intel.
======
wojtczyk
CDYCOTS if the code above doesn't work anymore.

